# Problème d’enchainement sur Ipod…



## Rollmops (28 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour à tous 

Existe-t-il un moyen de faire s’enchainer des morceaux qui sont dans des dossier différents ?
Ex j’ai un dossier Ray Charles avec 5 morceaux suivi d’un dossier Miles Davis avec 3 morceaux.
Les 5 morceaux de de R Charles s’enchainent mais l’Ipod s’arrête au morceau 5.
Comment faire pour que la transition se fasse aussi au 1° morceau de Miles Davis ?
Merci.


----------

